# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A mund te quhet dashuri? Si te veproj?

## Mina

Im bir, 16 vjec, ndihet i dashuruar! Ka ndryshuar sjellje dhe pretendon qe eshte i dashuruar me nje vajze! Jam krejtesisht e papergatitur per kete situate. A mund te quhet dashuri kjo? Eshte gabim ta ndjesh veten te dashuruar kaq heret? Si duhet te sillem une me te? Te qendroj indiferente apo te konsultohem me te pasi me kerkon mendime?! Jam ne pritje te mendimit te psikologut!

----------


## edi76

Sigurisht zonje,sa 16, edhe me heret mund te ndodhe.
 Per ty e rendesishme eshte ti qendrosh prane dhe ta kuptosh cfare ai pretendon,dhe ta ndihmosh ne kete rruge,por edhe ta "mikqyresh' ne ceshtje te mesimeve.  Shpeshhere ashtu si fillojne ashtu perfundojne keto zjarre te hershme, por e rendesishme eshte qe ai te kaloje kohe te mire dhe nqse vajza eshte e mire dhe lidhja ruhet gjate,kane perputhje karakteriale etj, dhe i mbijetojne pas mbarimit te shkolles se mesme nuk eshte cudi qe ata te mos njohin njeri tjeter ne bote, por zoti per secilin prej tyre do te jete partneri.Sa pasion kane ne dashuri tani po aq te medha i kane te gjitha energjite per arritje te larta sociale. Pastaj djali yt qenka mjaft i hapur qe te ka treguar per kete dashuri keshtu ti mund te mesosh mjaft gjera nga jeta e tij dhe ta keshillosh. Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe djalit fat.

----------


## Agim Doçi

MINA!
Kur djali bjen në dashuri në moshën 15 -16 vjeçare asht i vonuar! Jo për gja, por në kl.I-rë të shkollës fillore në Shkodër (ishim diku nga 6 vjeç sejcili) ishiom tre shokë të ngushtë që kishim një dashnore. Nejse! I shkruam një letër një ditë dhe e firmosëm të tre. Mirepo nana e Takut (kushuri i parë i imi) ishte spiune e regullt! Na spiunoj tek prindërit, dhe nana ime që ishte veç të tjerash edhe kolonjare edhe komuniste na dënoj!!! Dënimi ishte tepër origjinal! Sejcili ti shkruante Merit (dashnores sonë) letrën e vet! Mirëpo ne kishim frikë...ndaj e kishim shkruar në një letër dashurinë tonë dhe kishim hedhur emrat tanë! (Ti e imagjinon një letër të shkruar me gërma shtypi?).
Ky "dënim" pra i nënës time, që nëse ishim "burra" sejcili ti shprehte dashurinë veçmas Merit, na detyroj të hiqnim dorë nga "dashnorja kolektive"!....Me sa kujtoj në moshën 9 vjeçare rashë vërtetë në dashuri. Ajo nuk pranoj të martohej me mua! Se ku e gjeti mbas 8 vitesh (ajo mbushi17 vjeç) një elbasanlli, nuk e di. Por 8 vite me radhë unë digjesha, ajo nuk ma varte. Kur kreva maturën rashë përsëri në dashuri...e kështu me radhë!...
MINA të kam xhan!
Ruaju ti tani! Se po ta hanë vajzat djalin që e ke si shpirt!(lol)
Gimi

----------


## Mina

Se pari jam ne dileme me veten, nuk e kam konsideruar veten konservatore por dhe liberale nuk qenkam! Me vjen mire qe im bir eshte i sinqerte sepse di se si mund ta drejtoj ne kete eksperience te re. Ok, mund ta pranoj kete miqesi tek djali dhe ndoshta eshte me mire te shoqerohet me kete vajze se sa me nje tufe shokesh qe i ofrojne cigare papushim. E keqja e ketij problemi qendron ketu; Ata do te qendrojne shume prane  dhe mendoj se do ta deshirojne ne nje fare menyre njeri-tjetrin! Behet fjale per nje brez te avancuar ne mendim dhe te cliruar nga komplekset.  Ketu me duhet vertet mendimi i mjekut ose i psikologut! Raporti intim ne kete rast a do te ishte i demshem per te dy? Kam parasysh moshen ketu! A mund te kete pasoja? 
Edi dhe Agim, ju falenderoj per pjesmarrjen ne teme! Me vlen edhe kendveshtrimi mashkullor i problemit! Ju kam xhan po aq sa me keni!

----------


## hope31

Nje here kam degjuar nje nene te thote qe jam teper e kenaqur qe e shoh djalin kaq te lumtur me shoqen e tij,behet fjale per nje djale rreth te 14-15-ve.
Kam kohe qe e kam degjuar dhe jam perpjekur ta bluaj me veten time , ta pranoj? mos ta pranoj si mendim?Po praktikisht?
Nuk di c'te them Mina.Kane ardhur kohe te tjera per prinderit dhe per te rinjte.Dy palet duhet t'u pershtaten "koheve moderne".
Por ne si shqipetare kemi disa vlera teper te cmuara ne kete fushe,te cilat mund t'i ruajme sado pak duke u ndejtur afer te rinjve.

Kam deshire te ndjek kete teme se si do ndiqet e zhvillohet.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## edmko

Mines!
    Mina se pari dua te them se ky nuk eshte nje problem qe ndodh per here te pare.Kjo qe i ka ndodhur djalit tuaj eshte nje gje normale pasi i ndodh çdokujt ne ate moshe.Dashuria e djalit tuaj njihet me emrin dashuria platonike.Sipas nje shkencetari amerikan kjo dashuri eshte mjaft e forte dhe e sinqert dhe kete lloj dashurie e perjetojne mosha si e djalit tend si dhe moshat e thyera.Pra me pak fjale kemi te bejme me nje problem teper normal fiziologjik.Tani detyra jote eshte qe djalit ti krijosh raporte komunikimi mjaft te afert ne menyre qe ta lejosh ate te shprehe mendimet e tij.Kjo do te kishte kete te mire qe ai nuk do ta mbante perbrenda kete hall sepse çuditerisht kjo dashuri shoqerohet edhe me dhimbje shpirterore dhe eshte nje dashuri me e kulluar se uji.Puna jote eshte qe te bisedosh lirshem me djalin dhe ti'a besh te qarte me takt se eshte pak heret te dashurosh nje vajze dhe se te pakten duhet te mbushesh moshen 18 vjeç.Gjithashtu ti mund ti thuash qe ate vajze mund ta kesh veç shoqe dhe ta bindesh qe kjo dashuri eshte diçka si midis motres dhe vellait.Duke punuar ne kete menyre ai pak nga pak do ta kuptoje nje gje te tille.Ne asnje menyre mos e qorto!

                                Me respekt Edmko

----------


## Mina

Puna jote eshte qe te bisedosh lirshem me djalin dhe ti'a besh te qarte me takt se eshte pak heret te dashurosh nje vajze dhe se te pakten duhet te mbushesh moshen 18 vjeç.Gjithashtu ti mund ti thuash qe ate vajze mund ta kesh veç shoqe dhe ta bindesh qe kjo dashuri eshte diçka si midis motres dhe vellait...........
Ed, ky eshte dhe mendimi im dhe nuk me mungon dialogu i hapur me djalin, madje pranon cdo lloj keshille por nese do ta krahasoja kete lidhje me raportin moter-vella, ai nuk do ta pranoje! Nuk mund t`i dhurosh motres nje komplet te brendeshmesh per Shen Valentinin, sic deshiron te beje ai! Nuk mund te flasesh me motren me ore te tera ne telefon! Me e bukura eshte se thote qe dua te martohem me te!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mina qenke ne hall.....
Por duke menduar qe edhe ti vete, ke qene dikur 16 vjece, atehere mos e merr kaq me frike.
Te gjithe kemi rene ne dashuri ne ate moshe....edhe te martohemi kemi enderruar ( per te qeshur kjo), por nen kujdesin e vazhdueshem te prinderve...nen trysnine e tyre...s'na e mbante.
Per mendimin tim, mos e lere te beje "xhap". Do thoni kane ardhur kohera te tjera??? Mbase kane ardhur, por "NE" jemi te meparshmit. Une s'do pranoja rinovime po te isha ne vendin tend. 
Qendro STRIKT ne kete pike.

----------


## Mina

Kur qendron strikt, e humbet femijen! Kjo eshta ana me e keqe e gjese!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mund te kete ndodhur, por nuk mund te pergjithesohet.
 Une psh , s'iu  humba prinderve...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jeans-boy

Nuk di cfare mund t'i keshillosh cunit ose si mund te sillesh me te,por te pakten mos i le te kuptoje qe ty te tensionon cfare po ndodh e do te ndodhe me te.

----------


## Mina

Kam gjetur nje dialog te kenaqshem me te!

----------


## bloom

mi corazon...  je  i/e s igurt qe nuk u  ke  humbur  prinderve  nqs  te kane  mbajtur  strikt...shpresoj  te kesh  qene  duke u  tallur...  
  mina...  juve  kur  jini  dashuruar  per  here  te pare?...  po  per here t e dyte??  po  per  te treten.. :buzeqeshje: )  e  keshtu me  radhe...keshtu  qe  nuk  eshte  ndonje  gje e   madhe  perkundrazi  do te  thoja  qe eshte  mese  normale...dhe mese e  bukur...  kjo  qe po  ndodh...merrni  pjese  ne  gezimin e  djalit  tuaj... sepse  eshte  hera  e  pare  dhe nuk  do  te  perseritet  me...  heret e  tjera  do  te jene  mese banale...dhe  ai  do  te kete  fituar me  eksperience  keshtu  qe nuk  do  ta  kerkoje  me  ndihmen  tuaj... :buzeqeshje: ...  eshte  e  ngjashme me  fjalet e  para...  te  nje  femije...   :buzeqeshje:  

                                 me  respekt

----------


## MI CORAZON

Bloom !
Ta dija qe ju do te me lexonit, do isha tallur vertet.

----------


## bloom

faleminderit  per  konsideraten.. :buzeqeshje:  lol

----------


## AlbanianQT

Mina..cmund te them eshte vetem kaq..mundohu ti rrish prane, ta keshillosh..ti japesh shembuj per ta bindur..por kurrsesi ta detyrosh. E kuptoj shqetsim tend, si prind, por ne te vertete po e le te eksperimetoj atehere keshtu ai do rritet. Si thua eshte me mire qe ti ta dish qe ai ka dike? APo qe ai mos te pyesi fare, apo ti mos ta dish kete gje? Quaje veten me fat, qe te ka treguar dhe keshilloje se si te veproje. Neqoftese ajo qe i thua (edhe nqs ai nuk i merr per baz) del e vertete atehere ti do fitosh dhe me shume rrespekt.
Sic tha dikush me lart: Ndoshta ky rast nuk do te jepet me ne te ardhmen..

Po pres te shikoj vazhdimin....

----------


## AlbanianQT

Se desh harrova:
Besoj se kjo do jete dashuria e pare per te. Dhe sic e dime te gjith kjo do te mbetet ne mendjen e tij per nje kohe te gjate.
Keshtu te them, te kesh kujdes ne ato qe thua. Te mos i thuash se ajo nuk eshte per ty, ti je i ri etj etj. Kjo do ta largoje ate. Por ta degjosh me vemendje, ti japesh nje fare lirie dhe ai ta dije qe ti ke per ta dashur gjithmone pavarsisht se cdo te ndoshi?!
Krizat e adoleshences jane si valet e detit. Her zbarkojn e her terhiqen.
Ti (dhe burri jot) duhet te jeni ai breg qe i perballoni keto dhe vendosni pak ekuiliber.

----------


## LePuLuShe

Prinderit nuk kane te drejte te nderhyjne ne jeten e femijeve te tyre kur vjen puna tek dashuria (perjashto ketu raste ekstreme ).

----------


## Mina

Nuk behet fjale per nderhyrje ne jeten e femijes, une nuk kam te drejte t`i cenoj hapsiren, aq me teper kur behet fjale per kete ndjenje delikate. Kjo eshte eksperience e re dhe me duhet nje orientim.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Ndoshta tani gjithcka eshte zgjidhur, ne lidhje me kete teme, por une do deshiroja te jepja nje eksperience qe e kam lexuar ne nje liber kohet e fundit dhe me ka mbetur ne mendje.

Historia, ishte midis dy 17 vjecareve qe njihen dhe dashurohen me shikimin e pare dhe i dukej sikur nuk do dashuronin me asnjeri tjeter ne jeten e tyre. Ishin jashtezakonisht te lidhur dhe te kushtezuar nga njeri tjetri. Per vajzen ishte dashuria e pare, po keshtu edhe per djalin. Djali kishte pasur te bente me femra te tjera, por vetem marrdhenie seksi.

Ne kete moment nderhyjne prinderit e vajzes. Ata (ngjarjet zhvillohen ne US) nuk mund ta konceptonin dot idene qe vajza e tyre, te lidhej me djalin e pare qe do njihte. Ata donin patjeter qe kjo lidhje, nese do ishte definitive te jepte prova qendrueshmerie.  Dhe vendosen qe ti ndajne 2 te rinjte per nje kohe te kufizuar. Jo se i ndane ne menyre brutale, por vajzes, i gjeten nje pune per 2 muaj ne nje kamp veror gjate pushimeve te veres. Djali gjeti nje pune tjeter ne nje qytet tjeter dhe keshtu qendruan larg per nje fare kohe. 
Ne fund rezultoi qe dashuria e tyre nuk ishte aq e forte sa ti qendronte kohes dhe ndarjes. Ajo vajza njohu nje tjeter ne ate kamp dhe deshiroi te provonte nje eksperience te re. Keshtuqe..........
Nuk di nese ndihmon sadopak kjo qe tregova, per rastin qe behet fjale ne kete teme.
 Prinderit nuk duhet te nderhyjne ne jeten e femijeve, vertet, por ata duhet patjeter ti trasmetojne atyre eksperiencen e jetes se tyre.

----------

